# Newbie questions



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Recently I was given some tackle from a widow who just had no use for it and wanted someone that would use it to have it. Some cool stuff I will admit. 

However, what caught my attention was a Heddon 320 fly reel, and close to 75 our more flies of all types.

Anyone care to share their thoughts on where to get a cheap fly rod, size, length, etc. this will be for panfish at lest for the rest of this year.

Also, I know how to cast a fly rod! Couldn't set one up though. 

lastly, I don't see myself going wild with fly gear but though it would be nice to have a working set up just in case. Heck, the only thing that wasn't in the tackle was a rod!

Thanks for any input....

Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Tough crown in here, huh? I guess asking for help is frowned upon anymore. 

Mods, feel free to lock the thread.

Mr. A


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody else has responded already, but then again this post is only a day old. This is a great group of guys here willing to help out, it just may take more than a day sometimes lol. 

Anyways, I'll voice my opinion. For panfish, I usually use my 7'11" 5wt(which seems lighter than a 5). Any rod say in the 6.5ft to 9ft range is good for panfish, and I wouldn't go any more than a 5wt. Take a look at Cabela's Three Forks Rods. I have one in an 8wt and like it, and I've also heard good things about them in the lighter weights. The Redington Crosswater is also a good setup. 

The Eagle Claw and Pflueger setups you see at places are also an option. I've heard both good and bad things about them. Without actually using one before, a 5/6wt 7ft $40 rod doesn't seem like it would be a good rod(cheap, heavy, probably tip heavy), but again I haven't actually fished one. If anyone has, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I actually never saw your question MR A. But you can get a nice cheap set up at cabelas. Should be able to stay in the 100.00 to 150.00 price range. Or you can check craigslist but usually on there people are selling high end or old stuff that they are trying to get a bunch a money for.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I think there is a post in this section about an Eagle Claw rod cheap. Cabelas and Bass Pro have 5wt rods on sale for under $75 that are very good rods to start with. Good luck.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks fellas, I was blowing off steam earlier. Sport about that.

I'm honda stop in Cabelas and see if I can find a rod this weekend. Thanks for the length and wt's, was exactly washer I was looming dot.

Mr. A


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

You'll have to let us know how fly fishing treats ya..I've always wanted to give it a try but unless I randomly score a lot like yours I doubt I'll ever pick it up... good luck tho and hope u can find I a rod.. I seen a thread a few months back about a guys perfect combo and he raved about a cheaper fly rod he got off the net and said he prefers it more then his more expensive ones 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr. A said:


> Sport about that.
> 
> I'm honda stop in Cabelas and see if I can find a rod this weekend. Thanks for the length and wt's, was exactly washer I was looming dot.
> 
> Mr. A



Hilarious.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> Hilarious.


Ugh... I hate auto correct. It negates the last 16 years of my education!

Mr. A


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ducman491 said:


> I think there is a post in this section about an Eagle Claw rod cheap. Cabelas and Bass Pro have 5wt rods on sale for under $75 that are very good rods to start with. Good luck.


I picked up an Eagle Claw Featherlight glass rod on Amazon for $25, new. For a cheap rod it casts really well. I got the 6'6" 4/5wt rod, perfect for panfish.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

TheCream said:


> I picked up an Eagle Claw Featherlight glass rod on Amazon for $25, new. For a cheap rod it casts really well. I got the 6'6" 4/5wt rod, perfect for panfish.


That was it!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

dstiner86 said:


> You'll have to let us know how fly fishing treats ya..I've always wanted to give it a try but unless I randomly score a lot like yours I doubt I'll ever pick it up... good luck tho and hope u can find I a rod.. I seen a thread a few months back about a guys perfect combo and he raved about a cheaper fly rod he got off the net and said he prefers it more then his more expensive ones
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If you want to give it a try Cabelas has complete outfits with line and all for $99. They are good enough quality to let you get addicted but cheap enough where if you really don't like it (impossible) you're not out a ton if money.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> You'll have to let us know how fly fishing treats ya..I've always wanted to give it a try but unless I randomly score a lot like yours I doubt I'll ever pick it up... good luck tho and hope u can find I a rod.. I seen a thread a few months back about a guys perfect combo and he raved about a cheaper fly rod he got off the net and said he prefers it more then his more expensive ones
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sure thing. I'll pick a tips up this weekend and hit the local fill catch pond. Ya, it's cheating but it has to be fun our my ADD won't let me stick to out very long! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Sure thing. I'll pick a tips up this weekend and hit the local fill catch pond. Ya, it's cheating but it has to be fun our my ADD won't let me stick to out very long! LOL
> 
> Mr. A


I'd do the same if I was trying to fly fish..if I wasn't catching something easily I'd probably frustrated and bored to quick dang that ADD lol 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> Sure thing. I'll pick a tips up this weekend and hit the local fill catch pond. Ya, it's cheating but it has to be fun our my ADD won't let me stick to out very long! LOL
> 
> Mr. A


I then suggest using a foam ant or a popper with a hares ear nymph for fun bluegill pond action. A wooly bugger will catch the bass.

Those Eagle claw featherlight rods are a steal. I love those "cheap" rods.


----------



## Caiden007 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Recently I was given some tackle from a widow who just had no use for it and wanted someone that would use it to have it. Some cool stuff I will admit.
> 
> However, what caught my attention was a Heddon 320 fly reel, and close to 75 our more flies of all types.
> 
> ...


Boy that saved you a lot, and it would be fun to see all the stuff her husband had.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Heddon made some knockoff Hardy reels that they marketed in the early 70's.

they were a die-cast reel with very little machining---a click and pawl drag with a tensioning spring (like the Hardy Featherweights and Lightweights)

I think there was a 300 , 310 and 320 ---I have a 300 and 310.

The 300 was good for a 4 wt line and the 310 was good for a 6 wt.

I would assume the 320 would be good for a 7 or a 6 with some backing.

Toward the end of the run, they could be bought new for about $12.00 in the discount stores.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

ledslinger said:


> Heddon made some knockoff Hardy reels that they marketed in the early 70's.
> 
> they were a die-cast reel with very little machining---a click and pawl drag with a tensioning spring (like the Hardy Featherweights and Lightweights)
> 
> ...


I believe you are correct ledslinger. There were a few hardy knockoffs around that time that included Heddon, Diawa, Eagle Claw, and others. The US answer to the British reel was the Pflueger Medalist reels. Great reels. Joe Cornwall has a good bit of info over at the Ohio Fly Fish website on these workhorses.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

ARReflections said:


> I then suggest using a foam ant or a popper with a hares ear nymph for fun bluegill pond action. A wooly bugger will catch the bass.
> 
> Those Eagle claw featherlight rods are a steal. I love those "cheap" rods.


I'll post some pics for yall when I get home.

Ledslinger, thanks for the info!

Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a few pics. Butt ton of flies but other than the poppers I couldn't name them. Some look really real when left in the house, just ask my wife!


























































Let me know if you know anything about this stuff. I'm always willing to learn about fishing stuff!
Mr. A


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

You're saying that fly reel is a Heddon?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

fishinnick said:


> You're saying that fly reel is a Heddon?


Yes, its a heddon 320, but I have no clue exactly how old it is, put how much use it's gotten.

If you like I can post a few different pics of it.... Are you saying that it isn't? 

Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Figured of just post them anyway. But like I said, I cannot tell you anything about it....

Mr. A


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok. It looks similar to a different reel that's why I was wondering. You definitely got some cool stuff, and those flies will catch fish!


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

That is a cool reel-you should fish it-I bought a Echo 9 ft on ebay for $99 and have pulled in some nice fish on it. I have a medalist on it. You could find a line if you poke around the web for under $30. A 6 weight is a little heavy yes, but it is pretty versatile too. I just got a better 5 wt and have fished the 6 wt mostly on the Big Walnut and on the Mad river. ANyway, cool reel.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

When I get my fly rod, and get new line for it will some body please meet me somewhere sound Delaware or Columbus and tell me the names of the flies, and generally some newbie pointers? LOL

I am over my head here... LOL

Mr. A


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I have four of the three Forks combos from cabelas and love them. In about five years you will want to upgrade the line to something with less memory. Yet can't beat them for the average fisher starting out. Softer action great for learners.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

fishinnick said:


> You're saying that fly reel is a Heddon?


Like it was mentioned, they made decent clones of Hardy lightweights. Click and pawl reels are my favorite. You have a nice selections of flies to get you into fly fishing. Have fun!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info fellas! I don't actually know what "click and pawl" means, which tells me that while I know I can cast one, I have a lot of learning to do!

Can't think of anything better to learn than something to do with fishing though!

Mr. A


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

click and pawl

There are 2 triangular pieces of steel that ride against a gear---as they rub against the gear, the reel makes a clicking sound---depending on how the triangles are turned determines whether the reel cranks in easier on one side or the other. There is usually a flat spring with a screw adjusting tension on the triangles and theoretically increases the drag---There is a lever on the handle side of the spool---move that and pull the spool off---the pawls are on the frame of the reel

They are more for reducing over run of the spool and backlashes when stripping line out before casting but they do offer a bit of drag.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

The predominate type of drag is the over-hyped (IMHO) disc drag reels. I would use a disc drag on salt water varieties like tarpon and such. For the freshwater bone fish (carp) I would use a click and pawl; some will disagree. If I need more drag then use rod angles to apply more resistance and there is always palming a reel. Palming involves using your hand to apply pressure (drag) to the spool, just be careful of the knuckles  . Plus, for me it really connects more with the fishing experience. Your Heddon is an example of the click and pawl drag system.

I will try and post some pictures later between the two types of drag.

Regardless, the best thing is to just go out and fish!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Update:

So I never got to get a new fly pole because the same lady that gave me the flies and reel told me she found a pole. I was there today. Here is what I was given, out was actually 3 fly rods, all with the original sleeves:








Courtland 8'6" 7/8. Hollow all the way thru, better than avg. condition. Has sleeve and square tube out came in.















Phillipson 3M "swamp fox", 6' like new. Has sleeve and aluminum tube out came in.















Sears and Roebuck "Ted Williams edition" 8', not sure it's used more than once or twice? Has original leather sleeve (like a pool que)








Stopped at Mom and Dads on my way home and happened to ask my dad about the old fly rod I had long ago, he said the rod broke but he had the reel in the barn. Sportsman 44. Used but in good condition, lots of life left in it I suppose.

Any way, you guys have vast amounts of experience and knowledge over me, what do I have here? Anything worth using or would I be better off just putting them on the mantal so to speak? Anything that is collectable that I would be smart to avoid using?

Let me know your thoughts! This is getting interesting!


~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ {


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Mr A, you got yourself quite a few nice fiberglass rods. That phillipson 3M is a gem. At 6' it is short but something tells me it is worth some coin. maybe not as much as the Phillipson epoxies but any Phillipson from the 3M time period is a great fishing rod. You are a lucky dog. The cortland is also great and the last one I do not know much. Whoever used those rods knew great rods. Fish them. Phillipson fiberglass is a highly sought out rod. For more formation look over at fiberglass fly rodders forum for additional fiberglass rod info. Great group of guys with a vast wealth of info. In addition to click and pawl reels, I also prefer fiberglass over the fast highly marketed graphite. Again, you scored big with getting into fly fishing. The joy in those rods is fishing them not collecting dust on a mantel. Just do not use them as bush wackers though.

The reel from your parents is a nice reel too. You have yourself quite a classic setup. Welcome to the sickness.

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

